# Kauftipp PC Lautsprecher 2.0/2.1



## jeez90 (31. Dezember 2017)

Servus,
leider haben meine 7 Jahre alten Logitech Lautsprecher (2.1, irgendwas mit Z) den Geist aufgegeben und ich brauche Ersatz. Ich weiß, Logitech und Sound werden hier selten in einem Satz gesagt, doch fürchte ich, mir fehlen sowohl ein feineres Gehör als auch die Kenntnisse, um mich von der Idee zu verabschieden, mir die Z333 für 45 Euro zu kaufen. Dennoch lasse ich mich gerne überzeugen, wenn es sinnvolle alternative Vorschläge gibt (und idealerweise Hinweise, was ich z.B. bei der Installation beachten muss). Nurbert z.B. ist mir eindeutig zu teuer, doch was hält das Forum bspw. von den Teufel Ultima 20? 2 Studiolautsprecher für aktuell 130 Euro.
Prinzipielle Infos:
Ich nutze aktuell den Onboardsound meines Asrock Ab350M Pro4, würde die Boxen neben dem Monitor aufstellen und 2.0 oder 2.1 bevorzugen - Schmerzgrenze sind 200 Euro, tendenziell eher weniger, nutze ich die Lautsprecher doch mehrheitlich zum Zocken Filme und Spotify, wo sowohl Qualität als auch die Möglichkeit, auf die Feinheiten des Sounds zu achten kaum gegeben sind.
Liebe Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## jeez90 (31. Dezember 2017)

Okay, ich glaube die Teufel werden nicht das sein was ich suche, da sie passiv sind und ich einen Verstärker am PC etwas zu viel des Guten finde.


----------



## AYAlf (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich empfehle

Bose (R) Companion 20 PC-Lautsprecher System, silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

oder

Creative GigaWorks T40 Series II. Lautsprecher 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

aus eigener Erfahrung, für YouTube und Co.


----------



## Lappa (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann dir die Lasmex A115 Lasmex A115 Lautsprecher 2.0: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi empfehlen. Ich hab die selber und für den Preis von ca. 40 € klingen die echt gut.


----------



## Thoddeleru (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich empfehle aktive Studiomonitore. Da gibt es einiges im Bereich bis 120€. Man sollte bei der Aufstellung darauf achten, dass die Hochtöner auf Höhe der Ohren platziert sind.

Es gibt oft recht günstig die Edifier 1280T, ich selber habe Mackie CR4. Von Samson gibt es noch was und auch die Wavemaster Cube mini etc.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy1911 (31. Dezember 2017)

Aktuell sind auch die Edifier R1700 für rund 120/130€ zu bekommen. Sind den Preis auf jeden Fall wert.

Vom Bose C20 würde ich Abstand halten. Das Teil klingt so grauenvoll schlecht. Unfassbar, dass die überhaupt so teuer sind. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (31. Dezember 2017)

Lasmex A115 kann ich auch empfehlen, sind momentan Geheimtipps fürn Schnapper-Preis.


----------



## jeez90 (1. Januar 2018)

Ich hab die Diskussion bei CB gesehen  Bei Amazon für 40 Euro zu haben - ich denke ich werde sie auf jeden Fall bestellen und testen. Vielleicht wird mir der Bass etwas fehlen, doch wenn ich etwas am EQ spiele sollte das okay sein. Hat hier jemand Tipps zu den Einstellungen? Und muss ich noch irgendetwas beachten oder bestellen, ein Verbindungskabel oder so?
Edit: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den JBL Control One? Für 90 Euro scheinen die auch ein gutes Paket zu bieten.
Editedit: Sind natürlich auch wieder passiv ^^ Eines Tages gibt es einen gescheiten Verstärker mit schönen Boxen für so, aber am PC sollten die Lasmex reichen


----------



## Thoddeleru (1. Januar 2018)

Achte bei der Aufstellung wie gesagt darauf, dass die Hochtöner auf Höhe der Ohren sind. Kannst du ja erst mal ein paar Bücher für nehmen. Der Klang sollte sich dann, verglichen mit der Aufstellung auf dem Schreibtisch, deutlich bessern. Dann könnte man auch über ein paar richtige Lautsprecherständer nachdenken.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lappa (1. Januar 2018)

Kabel und Zubehör usw. sind bei den Lasmex A115 dabei. Es kann sein das du einen Entstörfilter brauchst, weil die Aktivboxen Störgeräusche wiedergeben.
Sowas in der Art AUKEY Entstorfilter Auto Radio Entstorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik.
Und wegen EQ einstellungen musste mal bei computerbase schauen.Dort hatte Sound-Fuzzy schon was geschrieben.


----------



## jeez90 (2. Januar 2018)

Nur um sicherzugehen: der DAC würde möglicherweise zum Störgeräusch beitragen, muss aber nicht, richtig? Hab jetzt einen bestellt und bin sehr gespannt auf den Unterschied. Die Lasmex sollen morgen kommen.


----------



## Lappa (2. Januar 2018)

Es kann sein das Störgeräusche an die Aktivboxen weitergegeben werden vom PC. Google mal nach Brummschleife.
Nicht das du denkst das die Boxen kaputt sind. Ist nur ein Tipp mit dem Entstörfilter falls du Störgeräusche hast.


----------



## jeez90 (3. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## jeez90 (3. Januar 2018)

So, die Lasmex sind heute gekommen und stehen neben meinem Monitor. Ich hatte leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit, sie voll aufzudrehen oder auf Ohrenhöhe zu stellen, doch das wird die Tage folgen. Aktuell habe ich den Equalizer einfach mal auf Club gestellt, doch auch damit werde ich mich beschäftigen, sobald der Speaka DAC da ist (ist unterwegs). Noch einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Wenn Interesse besteht, schreibe ich nochmal ein paar Worte zu meinen Eindrücken, sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit hatte ihn zu testen.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Januar 2018)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht, schreibe ich nochmal ein paar Worte .



Bitte bitte! Das wäre klasse!


----------



## Lappa (4. Januar 2018)

Dann viel Spaß mit den Lasmex und berichte wie sie dir gefallen.


----------



## jeez90 (4. Januar 2018)

So, nachdem ich ein bisschen herumspielen und die Boxen aufdrehen konnte hier mein Zwischenfazit (Anmerkung: Ich habe nicht das feine Gehör manch anderer Forenmitglieder, daher erwartet bitte keine professionelle Einschätzung von mir):
Transport, Verpackung, Lieferumfang + Installation:
Transport und Zahlung über Amazon, also sehr unkompliziert. Dazu kostenfreier Versand über einen der Verkäufer.
Die Verpackung wirkt auf mich sehr normal, nicht sehr aufregend, aber auch keinesfalls billig, kam jedoch ohne Umverpackung bei mir an. Die Boxen sind innen durch Styropor gut geschützt und haben eine angenehme Größe - nicht zu groß, um nicht auf den Schreibtisch zu passen (ich habe einen Malm von IKEA), aber auch nicht zu klein, um keinen akustischen Tiefgang zu bieten. Neben den zwei Lautsprechern waren ein Stromkabel inklusive Adapter für UK, ein Klinkenstecker und ein Coaxkabel dabei. Dazu die typischen Zettelchen wie Anleitung, Werbung für andere Produkte und die Homepage. Was auch dabei war waren 4 Gummifüße je Box, die man selbst ankleben muss - was man auch tun sollte, da die Boxen etwas kratzeranfällig wirken. Die Installation war denkbar einfach - Boxen verbinden, Klinkenstecker rein und an den PC anschließen, Strom rein, Boxen anschalten und sie wurden vom PC direkt erkannt. Ich habe sicherheitshalber den Realtek Treiber nochmal aktualisiert, warte jedoch noch auf meinen Speaka DAC, was den Gesamteindruck noch etwas verbessern könnte. Etwas Angst hatte ich, als nach dem ersten Anschalten nur die passive Box funktioniert hat, nach nochmaligem Aus- und Einschalten funktionierten jedoch beide einwandfrei.

Zu den Boxen selbst:
Ich hatte jetzt ein wenig Zeit, mit Lautstärke, Equalizer etc herumzuspielen. Getestet habe ich insbesondere elektronische Musik von bspw. Will Sparks oder Eric Prydz, aber auch klassische Lieder von Nobuo Uematsu und Ludovico Einaudi, dazu ein paar Songs Richtung Pop und Rock.
Positiv kann ich sagen, dass der Sound sich im Vergleich zu meinen alten Logitech Znochmalwas 2.1 Lautsprecher deutlich verbessert hat. Die Höhen kommen schöner heraus, die Töne sind deutlich klarer und lassen sich selbst bei Spotify oder Youtube deutlich feiner voneinander unterscheiden. Überrascht hat mich der doch recht überzeugende Bass, der sich einstellt, wenn die Musik ein wenig basslastig ist, man ein wenig am Equalizer spielt und vielleicht sogar die Lautstärke noch etwas aufdreht. Ursprünglich hatte ich Angst, dass dieser zu flach sein würde - was ohne Einstellung des Equalizers auch der Fall ist - doch sobald man etwas Hand angelegt und mit den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten experimentiert hat bekommt man ein sehr angenehmes Klangerlebnis. Ich fühle mich aktuell mit dem Preset "Live" sehr wohl, da ich so je nach Bedarf schnell zwischen verschiedenen Modi wechseln kann. Zudem können die Boxen auch recht laut, ich habe die Boxen selbst auf ca 45% und meinen PC auf 50%, das reicht mir persönlich (Anmerkung: Ich habe die Boxen im 60° Winkel links und rechts von meinem Monitor stehen). Wenn es etwas lauter sein soll drehe ich den PC voll auf, die Boxen bleiben bei 45%. Viel mehr geht auch nicht, und da kommen wir zu dem Negativen:
Bei mehr als ca 80% Volume an den Boxen funktioniert nur noch die passive Box. Vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch angeschlossen, ich weiß es nicht - ich werde der Sache jedoch weiter auf den Grund gehen. Zudem nehme ich bei pausierter Musik ein minimales Rauschen wahr, jedoch nur, wenn ich die Ohren direkt vor die Lautsprecher halte - das Rauschen ist leiser als mein PC und damit nicht störend.

Zusammenfassung: Für 40€ hätte ich mir wohl nicht mehr erhoffen können, die Lasmex A115 sind genau das, was ich gesucht habe - guter, voller Klang, etwas Bass und optisch machen die Boxen mit eingebautem Verstärker auch etwas her. Dazu der schnelle Versand und der einfache Aufbau ohne zusätzlich benötigte Kabel, Verstärker oder anderes - ich würde sagen definitiv empfehlenswert. Und noch einmal vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Lappa (4. Januar 2018)

Gut geschrieben. Ich kann die Lasmex auch bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (4. Januar 2018)

Für das Rauschen gibt es so Filter, die man dazwischen schaltet. Etwa zehn Euro auf Amazon.

Kannst ja noch ein Bild ergänzen 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeez90 (4. Januar 2018)

Ja, so einen Entstörfilter werde ich auf jeden Fall noch holen, muss nur sehen, wie ich es mit dem DAC mache, der ja auch zwischengeschaltet werden soll. Hier ein paar eher semi-optimale Fotos. Ich habe bei den Hörproben darauf geachtet den Kopf auf Lautstärkerhöhe zu halten. Wenn ich ein gescheites Paar finde besorge ich noch ein paar Lautsprecherständer, um sie auch bei aufgerichteter Position auf Ohrenhöhe zu haben.


----------



## Thoddeleru (4. Januar 2018)

Die Ständer hab ich kürzlich erworben. Für den Schreibtisch hab ich im Grunde keine Alternative gefunden.

Pronomic SLS-15 Tischstative für Studio Monitore (2 stabile Boxenstative für Studiomonitore, niedrige Ausführung, höhenverstellbar von 18,5 cm bis 27,5 cm, Ablagefläche mit Moosgummistreifen) Schwarz Pronomic SLS-15 Tischstative fur Studio Monitore (2 stabile Boxenstative fur Studiomonitore, niedrige Ausfuhrung, hohenverstellbar von 18,5 cm bis 27,5 cm, Ablageflache mit Moosgummistreifen) Schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeez90 (4. Januar 2018)

Die sehen nach genau dem aus was ich suche, vielen Dank!


----------



## jeez90 (4. Januar 2018)

Eine letzte Frage: Seht ihr einen Nachteil darin, wenn ich den DAC an den PC anschließe, den Entstörfilter an den DAC und schließlich die Boxen an den Entstörfilter?^^ Das Rauschen ist ab und an doch kurz störend.


----------



## Lappa (5. Januar 2018)

Ich sehe da kein Nachteil daran. Zumindest würde ich den Entstörfilter genau so anschließen.


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

Okay. Ich gucke mich mal um, ob es nicht DAC mit eingebautem Entstörfilter gibt bzw. der Speaka nicht sogar das leichte Rauschen etwas eliminiert. Ansonsten wird es eben etwas komplexer


----------



## Lappa (5. Januar 2018)

Probiers erstmal mit dem DAC von Speaka und wenn es besser wird sparst du dir den Enstörfilter.


----------



## JackA (5. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe von SpeaKa auch einen DAC (den großen 32Bit/384KHz) und der verringert das Rauschen zu Aktiv-Lautsprechern schon um einiges, aber nicht komplett. Erst mit nem Entstörfilter wirds dann komplett eliminiert.
Hab mal aus Interesse den Entstörfilter zwischen DAC und Kopfhörer gehängt, ob man klangliche Nachteile erfährt, aber dem ist nicht so, meine Kopfhörer (5Hz-30KHz, 250Ohm von Beyer) hören sich mit oder ohne Entstörfilter exakt gleich an, auch von der Lautstärke her. Sehe da also kein Problem.


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

SpeaKa Professional Digitaler Audio Konverter 348 kHz/32bit kaufen reden wir von dem großen? Ja ich probier es erstmal mit dem DAC, es ist ja auch ohne jetzt nicht wirklich störend, nur ab und an knistert es mal.


----------



## JackA (5. Januar 2018)

Jap, genau der. Ich habs jetzt auch nochmal ohne Entstörfilter getestet und ich habe kein Rauschen. Das Knistern, was ich hatte, kann man unterbinden, indem man die Lautsprecher auf ca. 75% Pegel stellt und nicht 100%.


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

Ich habe sie tendenziell sogar eher auf 40%, da bei 100% nur einer der Lautsprecher zu funktionieren scheint. Nun habe ich seit heute eine neue Grafikkarte und das Störgeräusch ist deutlich lauter geworden. Ich hoffe ja auf DAC und Entstörfilter.
Edit: Okay, eben noch einmal sicherheitshalber getestet und jetzt funktionieren bei 100% beide Lautsprecher. War wohl ein Treiberproblem. Das Rauschen ist jedoch auch sehr deutlich unter Grafikkartenlast.


----------



## jeez90 (7. Januar 2018)

Der DAC ist leider noch nicht da (ein Freund hat ihn in Frankfurt abgeholt, hatte jedoch noch keine Zeit, nach Wiesbaden zu kommen), doch jetzt habe ich eine andere Frage: Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen USB Isolator? Reicht da einer für 19 Euro von eBay oder lieber den Hiresfi 540? Seit ich meine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut habe ist das Rauschen sowohl in den Boxen als auch im Headset deutlich stärker geworden, weshalb ich es mal damit probieren möchte. Das Headset ist ebenso wie der DAC es sein wird über USB angeschlosen. Das Rauschen sollte auf den erhöhten Stromfluss zurückzuführen sein oder? Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Bei meinem alten PC hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Rauschen, obwohl dort deutlich mehr Strom floss (GTX 295, jetzt Vega 56 im Silent-BIOS). Habe ich vielleicht etwas falsch eingebaut? Es ist mein erster Eigenbau.
Edit: Okay, ich habe noch etwas im Forum geforscht und die einfachste Lösung scheint ja eine externe Soundkarte zu sein. Das heißt, wenn ich bspw. statt des DAC eine Creative G5 anschließe müssten die Interferenzen weg sein richtig? Könnte ich hier denn die Boxen über Klinke und das Headset über USB gleichzeitig anschließen und in Windows zwischen den beiden wechseln??


----------



## Tommy1911 (7. Januar 2018)

Die G5 ist praktisch das selbe wie der Speaka DAC. Nur hat die G5 einen Mikrofon Eingang und ist klanglich etwas schlechter.

Interferenzen können durchaus auch über USB kommen. Die Probleme hatte ich mit dem Fiio E10k und auch den Asus U7 Modellen.
Auch zirpte der yulong U100 etwas :/

Der Speaka DAC hingegen bleibt ruhig. Auch mit KHV dahinter ist nichts zu vernehmen.
Hier sollten wohl keine Problem auftreten.
Würde es erst mal testen  

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeez90 (7. Januar 2018)

Ach stark, deinen Test vom Speaka hab ich gelesen! Gut, dann warte ich erstmal auf den DAC und bestelle dann 1 oder 2 USB Isolatoren, da mir das Rauschen im Headset schon auf die Nerven geht. Gibt es eigentlich keine externen Soundkarten, die einen solchen Isolator bzw. eine Erdung (?) eingebaut haben?


----------



## Lappa (7. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube nicht. Da der Speaka Dac über USB angeschlossen wird, sollten keine Störgeräusche mehr auftreten.


----------



## jeez90 (7. Januar 2018)

Mein Headset ist auch über USB angeschlossen und hat seit der neuen Grafikkarte leider ebendalls ein Rauschen (vielleicht ist es mir vorher einfach nie aufgefallen und ich achte jetzt erst drauf?), daher der Gedanke, einen Isolator zu holen.


----------



## Lappa (7. Januar 2018)

Ich würde erstmal warten bist du den Speaka DAC hast. Ein Entstörfilter kann man ja immer noch nachbestellen.


----------



## jeez90 (8. Januar 2018)

Also, der DAC ist eben geliefert worden und ich muss leider sagen, dass das Rauschen kein Stück besser geworden ist. Auch wenn ich die Boxen an eine andere Stromquelle anschließen brummen sie, sobald die Hardware unter Last kommt. Daher brauche ich noch einmal eure Hilfe: Soll ich jetzt lieber einen Entstörfilter oder einen USB Isolator bestellen? Bzw. was wäre effektiver?
Zu meinem Headset: Ich habe die Ursache für das Brummen gefunden und beseitigt - es war ein bekanntes Problem mit dem Mikrofon. 
Edit: Mir fällt  gerade auf, eigentlich ist das etwas merkwürdig - das Rauschen der Kopfhörer mit Logitech (-.-) Soundkarte über USB ist beseitigt, die Boxen über DAC USB rauschen weiterhin...


----------



## Lappa (9. Januar 2018)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe würde ich es mit diesen Entstörfilter  AUKEY Entstorfilter Auto Radio Entstorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik  probieren.


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Gut, dann bestelle ich den mal und sehe dann weiter. Mich wundert, dass das Störgeräusch über USB weiterhin besteht. Liegt dies an der schlechten Abschirmung der USB Ports? Mit dem Headset (eingesteckt in der Buchse daneben) habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Allgemein kommt auch kein Rauschen wenn keine Last anliegt.


----------



## Tommy1911 (9. Januar 2018)

Dann holen die Lautsprecher sich die interferenzen über das Cinch Kabel oder über das Stromnetz.

Nutze auch einen galvanischen trenner. Und je nah Lage der Kabel hilft das ungemein.
Besser wäre aber eine Di-box.

Wandelt das System auf ein symmetrisches um, was interferenzen killt.

Ne Di-box kostet rund 20-30€ bei Thomann. Dann brauchst du aber noch 2x xlr Kabel. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

So ich habe mich etwas schlau gemacht. Sollte der einfache Entstörfilter nicht funktionieren würde ich es hiermit probieren ART DTI – Musikhaus Thomann, laut Thomann ist es quasi eine DI mit permanent aktiviertem Erdungsschalter oder so.
Dazu würde ich wohl 2 mal dieses Kabel holen 
the sssnake YRK2030 Y-Audiokabel – Musikhaus Thomann (oder hätte 3,5 auf 6,3mm eine bessere Qualität?),  3,5mm in Boxen und DAC und die Cinch auf beiden Seiten in die Box.
Alter Beitrag: Aktuell sind die Boxen über 3,5mm Klinke abgeschlossen. Ich probier es erstmal mit dem Entstörfilter. Nachher lege ich mal ein kabel aus einem anderen Raum und gucke ob das hilft.  Wie würde ich denn die XLR Kabel anbinden? Soweit ich das den Di-Boxen Beschreibungen entnehme nicht mehr über 3,5 Klinke.


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

So, um nicht zu viele Beiträge in das Thema zu stopfen - der Entstörfilter funktioniert super! Unter Volllast höre ich kein Rauschen mehr, ich kann die Boxen voll aufdrehen ohne etwas zu hören was nicht dorthin gehört. Hoffentlich hält er eine Weile, 10€ ist auf jeden Fall besser als die 60€ Lösung.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Wahrlich ein sehr angenehmer Sound.
Eine abschließende Frage und Anmerkung:
1. Gibt es sowas wie einen Equalizer für den DAC?
2. Schon witzig, wie umständlich guter Sound sein kann... mit meinen billigen Logitechboxen hatte ich nie solche Sorgen - aber eben auch nicht so einen Klang! :p
An der Stellen noch einmal vielen Dank an euch alle!
Alter Beitrag: Noch ein anderer Ansatz: eigentlich müsste ich doch auch mittels eines 3,5mm Adapter ein Toslink Kabel nutzen können um die Masseschleife zu beseitigen oder?


----------

